# Wheels off, cleaning arches etc. How do you do yours?



## The Sheriff (Jul 15, 2008)

I've been looking at the Quickjacks, the one below in particular. But, it's a lot of money for something that may only be used....3 or 4 times a year.

What's everyone's method, when removing all wheels, cleaning arches etc (prior to car show perhaps)

I have jacks, ramps, axle stands. When jacking the car up on jacking points, obviously you want axle stands before you start. But I never know where to put the axle stands, because the jack is under jacking points.

Just interested to know how others go about it.

Cheers

https://www.quickjacklift.co.uk/car-lift-systems/bl-5000slx-portable-car-lift.html


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

The Sheriff said:


> I've been looking at the Quickjacks, the one below in particular. But, it's a lot of money for something that may only be used....3 or 4 times a year.
> 
> What's everyone's method, when removing all wheels, cleaning arches etc (prior to car show perhaps)
> 
> ...


Your cars manual should tell you where to put the axle stands with a nice diagram.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

jack on jacking points.. axle stand on wishbones or some other sturdy point.

Wheel off.. clean whatever.. wheel on.

job done.

:thumb:


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

I jack my car up on to Axle stands, wheels off, get right underneath, give a good clean as well as arches and suspension, clean wheels and once done wheels on lower car and torque wheels to correct Nm. Job done.:driver:


----------



## olliewills (Feb 10, 2017)

Not much of interest to add with regards putting the wheels on and off. Loosen the nuts while on the ground, jack up, axel stands at sensible spot, remove nuts then wheel. Use a bit of sandpaper to remove any rust from the hub and wheel mating surfaces.

Putting the wheel back on is basically the reverse except for putting a bit of copper grease on the mating surfaces at the very last moment before refitting the wheel. 

When it comes to process while the wheel is off, I tend to clean the arches and suspension first, them move on to the wheel which gives the arch time to dry so you don't end up water drops coming down onto your wheels. I give the arch a good pressure rinse, spray in some BHAF from a pump sprayer then get into all the nooks and crannies with my selection of wheel brushes and some surfex, then rinse. After that is a light misting of BHAWheel, dwell and pressure rinse. Final step is a generous application of 1:5 wetcoat essence and a deep hose rinse. No point drying or worrying about water spots with DI unless you're very particular. 

For the wheels, I usually have them coated in something so they can be easily washed with just a mitt and shampoo. If they're looking particularly grubby I'll put some BHAF or BHAWheel on them as appropriate. Dab them dry with a plush small drying towel which only gets used on wheels and after a contact wash. I will use a small sash brush and strong surfex mix on the tyres sidewalls and then a rinse and dab dry with a rough towel. 

Obviously this process gets extended if the wheel is getting completely stripped back ready for a new coating (did this recently to apply WWCS)

While the wheel is standing to dry I'll take a quick look at tread wear, check for any damage etc. Once the wheel goes back on the car and it's on the ground I may also check the tyre pressure (if I remember!)

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------

